
Show HN: Oembed ANY URL (Slack-Like URL Previews). Fully Open Sourced. Golang - xytop
http://proc.link/
======
xytop
That's analog of
[http://embed.ly/docs/api/embed](http://embed.ly/docs/api/embed) API.

I've done it in few days. Server can handle 1000s of requests. Does smart
things like de-shortening urls, and fetching image sizes based on first 1024
bytes.

It doesn't need to download full URL content in order to get oembed info. For
HTML pages it fetches just first 50KB of data, for binary streams - just 4KB
(although 1KB should be enough too for most of data).

Also, guys, poll! Guess what hardware is powering the server? :) You'll be
surprised. I'll answer in few hours in the thread!

~~~
xytop
Hehe, seems no one interested.. It's C1 server from
[http://scaleway.com](http://scaleway.com), kind of Raspberry Pi ;)

